# [solved]How to disable dhcp on startup?

## mrZ

Hi!

I've recently installed Gentoo and I have a problem.

How to disable checking LAN network (eth0) on startup?

rc-update del dhcpcd doesn't work and I'm not sure about deleting netmount.

Regards mrZLast edited by mrZ on Wed Jan 07, 2009 11:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## poly_poly-man

rc-update del net.eth0

You may have to mess up your provides if you want stuff that needs "net" to work...

----------

## mrZ

* rc-update: service `net.eth0' is not in the runlevel `default'

----------

## poly_poly-man

 *mrZ wrote:*   

> * rc-update: service `net.eth0' is not in the runlevel `default'

 rc-update show

----------

## mrZ

```
local |                default               nonetwork

           vixie-cron |                default

                devfs |        sysinit

             sysklogd |                default

              keymaps |                        boot

           localmount |                        boot

                 hald |                default

         termencoding |                        boot

               net.lo |                        boot

             hostname |                        boot

             mount-ro |                             shutdown

                 root |                        boot

            savecache |                             shutdown

              modules |                        boot

             bootmisc |                        boot

              urandom |                        boot

            syslog-ng |                default

            killprocs |                             shutdown

                 mtab |                        boot

                 dbus |                default

              hwclock |                        boot

             netmount |                default

               sysctl |                        boot

                dmesg |        sysinit

          consolefont |                        boot

                 udev |        sysinit

                 fsck |                        boot

                  xdm |                default

               procfs |                        boot

                 swap |                        boot

        device-mapper |                        boot

```

----------

## krinn

 */etc/rc.conf wrote:*   

> # Some people want a finer grain over hotplug/coldplug. rc_plug_services is a
> 
> # list of services that are matched in order, either allowing or not. By
> 
> # default we allow services through as rc_coldplug/rc_hotplug has to be YES
> ...

 

----------

## Napalm Llama

krinn:  I have that in /etc/conf.d/rc.  Along with this:

 */etc/conf.d/rc wrote:*   

> # RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING allows some flexibility with the 'net' service.
> 
> # The following values are allowed:
> 
> #  none  - The 'net' service is always considered up.
> ...

 

I think between those two quotes you just about have it covered, mrZ  :Smile: 

----------

## mrZ

Thanks a lot it worked;]

----------

